# Mosquito Madness X



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

It's finally here ! This weekend May 2 & 3rd...been 7 months since entries filled in less than 12 hours !
What do U think it'll take to win the 10K ?
How about BIG bass?
My prediction ....25-10
BB....4-6

Shakey


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

21.85# total with 5.20# big bass there added my hundreths for the $100.00 fin prize


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I predict North winds 40-50- snow, sleet and some hail... O wait that was the last NINE years...

Warming trend off a long week- full moon weekend...

I'm going strong on this one- a record breaker if they boat 'em,,,

27.89 (14 & 13)

BTW shakey... sausages are back for the 10 year celebration!!!

http://www.dobass.com/15MADNESS/MAY0203X.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Since were here...

70% of the field are "local" the other 30% visit Mosquito a handful of times annually or even fewer...familiarity plays a role here...

ANYHOW...

The NO BOAT cans are not out to clearly mark the Wildlife Refuge in the North end.

Some were CITED already this week. 

Study your lake guys- follow your mapping on that expensive GPS or familiarize yourselves with the signs at the ramp.

#nomadnessproblems

nip


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We saw guys fishing the tourny a few weeks ago way over the line. Try not to blow through the walleye guys. Thanks.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree with the Nip - new record weight gets set this year with 27 and change. There is a big bag getting ready to swim into someone's flippin stick this weekend.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> Since were here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure how many guys know/care about the speed limit up north either but there were some guys that weren't even sniffing 15 mph to get into Pikie Bay last Sunday.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

$100 Fin, Feather, Fur gear to an exact guess of two day total winning weight (lb-hundredths) running on our FB page- lovn' OGF's new forums!!!!! 10 years deep spreading the good word on OGF !!! Let's include eligibility to this thread with winning weight if mods ok with this... Have at it!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

26.43 lbs is my guess


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

24.27


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

25.11 my guess. GOOD LUCK fellas ! ! should be a good weekend


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

27.63...hoping for a 10K bonus too!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

With the weather of the past week and the predicted weather for the weekend, it's going to be on. I'll go with 23.73 for the winning weight. Big fish 4.73


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

21.02


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

25.81 is my guess


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

22.68# 5.20-bb


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

23.74 winning with 4.74 BB.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

The way mosquito is fishing this year. I am going to say 25.72 BB is going to be 4.57 good luck guys


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I see what you're doing Lunker ......... this ain't The Price Is Right my friend. lol


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It's ANYONES game!!! FIELD IS SUPER TIGHT with no runaways.... Stats and pics posted- the 24 guesses are right on track!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

JShort you were right there !!! .01 away!!! Complete results posted...

http://www.dobass.com/15MADNESS/FINALRESULTS.html


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

When will next years event be announced?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Great job Nip! It was my first, but certainly not my last. I've got a whole year to think about "0.13lbs".... but this eases my mind a bit.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Sooo close


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nipididdee said:


> JShort you were right there !!! .01 away!!! Complete results posted...
> 
> http://www.dobass.com/15MADNESS/FINALRESULTS.html


Wow! That's very impressive! I'm from central Ohio and have never fished Mosquito! It must be one hell of a lake!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Bassbully 52 said:


> When will next years event be announced?


Mosquito Madness ALWAYS opens for registration online Oct 1st at midnight- details posted roughly week or two in advance so long as the business end is satisfied


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nipididdee said:


> Mosquito Madness ALWAYS opens for registration online Oct 1st at midnight- details posted roughly week or two in advance so long as the business end is satisfied


Great thanks


----------

